# The Corry, Unimaxium, and clarinetJWD NYC Adventure, 2009 edition.



## clarinetJWD (Jan 4, 2009)

Here we go!  The 3 of us spent a great 4 nights in New York this year for New Years, so I figure it warrents a meetup thread 

Here are my contributions!

1.  It Towers over Towers




2.  Manhattan from the Bridge




3.  Morning Routine




4.  Me and Thousands of My Closest Friends. (Times Square, New Years Eve)





And now for the meet-uppy pictures with us in them!
5.  Morimoto (Excuse the quality of the photo.  THe quality of the food makes up for it.)




6.  One more, and I will kill you!  (She says...)




7.  Three Stooges (Again, point and shoot + low light = this quality)




Happy New Years everyone!


----------



## Harmony (Jan 4, 2009)

Happy New Years! 

Can't wait for more photos, and somebody sticky this!


----------



## Jaszek (Jan 4, 2009)

and you didn't even tell me you were in NYC? lol


----------



## Corry (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok, here's my first batch.  

Note: These are all SNAPSHOTS taken with the point and shoot digicam Joe gave me for Christmas!

1) Me and Joe.  A little blurry, but I had to post, because yes . . . that window in the background DOES say B & H.   






2) Eating a lemon?  No.  Joe's favorite pasttime is messing up my pictures.  





3) Sky, chimping! 





4) Joe's friend and old roomie, Dmitriy, who lives in NYC, told Joe a while back that he needed to be educated on good pizza.  So while we were there, he took us to Grimaldi's Pizza, under the Brooklyn Bridge, where we waited in line outside for two hours in the cold.  He's lucky it was good pizza.  Very lucky. 





5) I did tell you that Joe likes to mess up my pictures, right? 





6) The four of us, after pizza





7) Joe is a very happy man after eating the MEAL OF OUR LIVES at Morimoto





8) Want more proof of the phenomenal-ness of our meal?  Sky is smiling in this picture, even though his wallet is out, about to pay out the wazoo (TOTALLY WORTH IT!!!) for the preceeding 8 (was it 8?) courses of ecstacy.  





9) Next it was Bar hopping . . . er . . . uh . . . sampling the area watering holes?  Eh, face it, we were bar hopping . . . starting in Greenwich Village, and ending at a Tiki Bar near our hotel in Brooklyn.  
That's just iced tea in my glass, I swear.  





10) Joe's still happy from Morimoto, I think.  





11) I'm pretty sure I was feelin' goooood at this point.  





12) Wake up you silly sleepy head!  (I'm pretty sure Sky will kill me for posting this, but it's totally worth it!  ) 





13) Goo goo g'joob! 





14) Me! 





15) Taken only minutes after zombies ate his brains. 






16) New Years Day, waiting outside the Museum of Modern Art.  





17) You can't tell it from this picture, but we're standing in the middle of thousands of people in Times Square here, on New Year's Eve.  This is probably my favorite picture of the whole week.  Me and my two favorite people in the entire world.  I don't know what life would be like without them.  





18) And then they just got creepy. Shortly after this picture was taken, they robbed me. 





19) Sky found a great hidden Korean Billiards place, and we went there after ringing in the New Year in Time Square. 





20) Mmmmm! Sake! 





21) Me and my best friend!  





22) I'm mad that this isn't sharper.  It could have been a great picture! Even if it is obvious that we're both feelin' the sake at this point.  





23) After the billiards place, we went to the Town Tavern, a bar we'd found on our previous adventure in Greenwich Village.  Um . . . yeah . . . Joe and Sky had to help me walk home after this.  





24) Saying goodbye to Sky at the Amtrak station the next day.  I'm also suffering from my very first hangover EVER in this picture.


----------



## Corry (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh, and two more very poor quality pictures taken with mine and Sky's iPhones.  I haven't edited them at all. They had to be included, because they make me laugh.  

25) It was so cold waiting for midnight, we were all VERY reluctant to take off our gloves for anything.  Since the iPhone only responds to the touch of your skin, I resorted to texting and posting on facebook with my nose.  I got quite good at it, too.  And yes, I am wearing (sortof) Joe's flappy hat. 
Sky took this with his iPhone. 





26) After 7 hours of standing in one place in the freezing cold in Times Square, Joe and I were hungry, and wanting something on a stick.  We were walking to the Korean Billiards place when Joe didn't notice that we were walking right past an 'on-a-stick' vendor.  After I stopped him and pointed it out, he marched right up to the vendor, pointed, and said, "I'll have one of those on a stick, please!"


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks like I managed to ruin quite a few this year!  Nice set, Corry


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow. Cool thread!
I saw Corry's on Facebook before and became all wistful, thinking how much I miss the three of you here on TPF, and how much I miss to see "clarinetJWD"-pics here on TPF! Any of them. You have always been so much of an inspiration to me! Where others saw that a building had a ceiling (for example), "well, o-kay, a ceeeiling, don't they all have ceilings?" you saw the extra in the ceiling, where it was special, and you knew how to frame that (FOR example only). And now look at the composition of that Christmas-tree-skyscraper photo...! Are you surprised to hear I miss you? (I mean, didn't we also have a nice time back then in DC when we all met?)

Great to see you back, to see that you had such a good time and sooo much fun!


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 5, 2009)

Great set of pics, everyone! (Well, Corry and Joe anyway. Sky hasn't posted yet ....     



 )  

You've really got some excellent shots of each other (despite Joe's best efforts to act up in them). And I really like the 'Manhattan from the Bridge' shot (looks like it was taken from a high-up spot...from where did you take it?)

Looks like you had a great, but cold, time in Times Square. I watched it on TV and looked for you but didn't see you (perhaps because of the robber masks).
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 5, 2009)

LaFoto said:


> Wow. Cool thread!
> I saw Corry's on Facebook before and became all wistful, thinking how much I miss the three of you here on TPF, and how much I miss to see "clarinetJWD"-pics here on TPF! Any of them. You have always been so much of an inspiration to me! Where others saw that a building had a ceiling (for example), "well, o-kay, a ceeeiling, don't they all have ceilings?" you saw the extra in the ceiling, where it was special, and you knew how to frame that (FOR example only). And now look at the composition of that Christmas-tree-skyscraper photo...! Are you surprised to hear I miss you? (I mean, didn't we also have a nice time back then in DC when we all met?)
> 
> Great to see you back, to see that you had such a good time and sooo much fun!



 I'm so flattered.

Thanks so much Corinna, it means a lot!  I've actually been taking pictures fairly constantly, but never get around to editing them anymore, but I've set out to do a lot more this year...


----------



## Corry (Jan 5, 2009)

clarinetJWD said:


> Looks like I managed to ruin quite a few this year!  Nice set, Corry



You messed up WAY more than that.  I have a couple of hundred pictures, remember?  This is just a teensy selection of them.  I haven't even touched the pics from Baltimore yet.


----------



## stsinner (Jan 5, 2009)

clarinetJWD said:


> Here we go!  The 3 of us spent a great 4 nights in New York this year for New Years, so I figure it warrents a meetup thread
> 
> Here are my contributions!
> 
> ...



This one is awesome!  Not knowing New York, please tell me how you got up high up..  Is there a walkway, or something?


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 5, 2009)

The way for the foot passengers who want to cross the bridge is a storey higher than the roads on either side. That's why when you want to cross the bridge leisurely (which you can only do while on foot), you are automatically this much higher than the cars.

Hoping that this_link_will_work - this might show you what the bridge is like. (Sorry about the quality of the photo ... cough-cough, can't compete with Joe's photo, of course, but you might see what I mean).


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 5, 2009)

Corry said:


> You messed up WAY more than that.  I have a couple of hundred pictures, remember?  This is just a teensy selection of them.  I haven't even touched the pics from Baltimore yet.



Oh, good!  I was hoping you hadn't gotten there yet, and that it wasn't intentional that none were represented.  Make sure to post food pictures!

Edit:  Yep, Corinna's got it!  We were walking across the bridge so we could stand in line for 1.5 hours to get some pizza.  What amazed me about the walkway was the distribution of people.  It seems everyone waks out to the first pylon from Manhattan and then just walks back (the bridge is about a mile across, 1st pylon is a quarter out).  After we passed that, it was unbelieveably less crowded.


----------



## stsinner (Jan 5, 2009)

LaFoto said:


> The way for the foot passengers who want to cross the bridge is a storey higher than the roads on either side. That's why when you want to cross the bridge leisurely (which you can only do while on foot), you are automatically this much higher than the cars.
> 
> Hoping that this_link_will_work - this might show you what the bridge is like. (Sorry about the quality of the photo ... cough-cough, can't compete with Joe's photo, of course, but you might see what I mean).



Thanks-that clears that up...  Interesting bridge.. I've been over it many times on business, but never realized there was a walkway there.

While I abhor the city and everything about it, I guess there's something to be said for being able to walk around with a camera and take neat pictures of very varied subjects in short order...  Looks fun.


----------



## Corry (Jan 5, 2009)

clarinetJWD said:


> Oh, good!  I was hoping you hadn't gotten there yet, and that it wasn't intentional that none were represented.  Make sure to post food pictures!
> 
> Edit:  Yep, Corinna's got it!  We were walking across the bridge so we could stand in line for 1.5 hours to get some pizza.  What amazed me about the walkway was the distribution of people.  It seems everyone waks out to the first pylon from Manhattan and then just walks back (the bridge is about a mile across, 1st pylon is a quarter out).  After we passed that, it was unbelieveably less crowded.



I just didn't have time for them all last night.  

And BEFORE that first pylon it's DANGEROUS!!!!  I can't believe how many people were there! In the windy cold!


----------



## Corry (Jan 5, 2009)

I have VERY FEW from my good camera that I like.  

Uhhh . . . 






Like, OMG! 





Chillaxin'





And yeah . . . that's all I have from my 300D.  I basically suck at life.


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice pics 

I might be there next year depending on finances and annual leave owings.


----------



## Corry (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok, edited some from the Baltimore leg of my trip (and one last one I missed from NYC)

Again, these are just SNAPSHOTS from my point and shoot.  

27) At Penn Station in NYC.  I think he's in ecstacy over the tastiness of his cappucino.  Or, perhaps, since the cappucino sucked, he's just trying to mess up my picture again. Yeah, I think that's it.  





28) Me, outside of the American Visionary Museum (I think I have the name of that right) in Baltimore





29) Joe's roomie, Brian (known on here as liquidporkgun), at the Ethiopian place we went to. 





30) Joe . . . being Joe (at the Ethiopian place) 





31) Mmmm!  Our food!  (Yes, all on one plate . . . and yes, mine is green and look like . . . well, nothing like it tastes.  ) 





32) Back at Joe's place, watching Brian play Zelda on the Wii





33) Just Joe





34) Um . . . no, the cookie he's eating is not shaped like a fetus, I swear.  





. . . ok, maybe it is.  Blame Brian.  

35) Shopping at Target





36) I think he's attempting to look sexy?  I think? Oh wait, no, he's just being Joe again. 





37) Mmmm!  Sushi at XS!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 11, 2009)

More nice snaps. Ethiopian food --- now that would be ALL new to me, too. OK, it looks ... peculiar, but the Nsima from Malawi we once got cooked in my old kitchen (remains of it kept sticking to the ceiling until after we moved out.... :roll: ) looked similar, though less green...


----------



## kanmai (Jan 11, 2009)

Good Shots..


----------



## Corry (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok, the absolute last of my pictures.  The poorest quality of them all, but they're fun.  

So, for those of you who don't already know, Joe's a sick and twisted bastard.  

And apparently so is his roommate, because for Christmas, his roommate got him a cookie cutter.  In the shape of a fetus.  

So, what did Joe and I immediately say after he opened it?  

"WE'RE MAKIN' COOKIES TONIGHT!"  

We scoured the internet for a good cookie cutter cookie recipe, other than plain sugar cookies . We came up with Glazed Orange Spice Cookies.  

First step, rolling out the dough.  Joe doesn't have a rolling pin, so he raided his bar for a good bottle of liquor.  






Then making the cutouts: 











Heheh . . . 






Awaiting thier trip into the oven . . . 






Finished, and glazed . . . 






I told you he was a sick and twisted man . . . 






And then of course, there's the final shot, which I showed you before . . . 






How good were they, you ask?  DELICIOUS!

A quick google search taught me that the cookie cutter is usually used at baby showers.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 12, 2009)

Heehee, good stuff Corry! Love the additional pics.


----------



## gob144 (Jan 12, 2009)

on the first set there are some great shots, only problems i see are in 1 and 5. 1 has that power line cutting the building (easy fix) and 5 that poll in the background really distracts the eye. but other than that great atmosphere.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 12, 2009)

LaFoto said:


> More nice snaps. Ethiopian food --- now that would be ALL new to me, too. OK, it looks ... peculiar, but the Nsima from Malawi we once got cooked in my old kitchen (remains of it kept sticking to the ceiling until after we moved out.... :roll: ) looked similar, though less green...



It was all delicious!  I was sad, though, as mine was worthless for leftovers.  (It was raw beef, so it didn't exactly keep very well.)


----------



## Corry (Jan 12, 2009)

clarinetJWD said:


> It was all delicious!  I was sad, though, as mine was worthless for leftovers.  (It was raw beef, so it didn't exactly keep very well.)



You got to eat mine, though! 

Plus my leftovers from Kyro! I should have found a way to eat my Kyro leftovers.  That stuff was good!


----------

